# Adding a smoke unit



## amer/flyer (Jan 11, 2014)

Don,

Can you add a smoke unit to a 21165?

John


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

I don't think so. I never investigated anything with these engines. Unless the chassis was like the older models, I do not think a smoke unit can be added.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

If there's space, you can add a smoke unit to almost anything.  Here's a small fan driven smoke unit that I've put into really small engines, and even a caboose.


----------



## carinofranco (Aug 1, 2012)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> If there's space, you can add a smoke unit to almost anything.  Here's a small fan driven smoke unit that I've put into really small engines, and even a caboose.
> 
> View attachment 36070
> 
> ...


Nice. where do you get them?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

They're MTH HO units, P# AA-0000070. I get them direct from MTH parts.


----------



## amer/flyer (Jan 11, 2014)

I agree carinfranco.


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

I assumed he meant using a standard Flyer smoke unit. It is possible to find an aftermarket smoke unit and add it.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Well, he didn't actually "Standard Flyer Smoke Unit".


----------



## amer/flyer (Jan 11, 2014)

I guess you could add a small one to the Casey Jones 21165?

John


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

No John, he didn't. But we were talking about a smoke unit in another thread and I naturally assumed he meant using one.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Valid assumption I would guess. I was thinking _outside the box_.


----------

